# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  من صفات المؤمنين واخلاقهم \2 بقلم فالح الحجية الكيلاني

## فالح الحجية

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم                           
((  وعباد الرحمن الذين يمشون على الارض هونا واذا خاطبهم الجاهلون قالوا سلاما *. والذين يبيتون لربهم سجدا وقياما .* والذين يقولون ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم ان عذابها كان غراما *. انها سائت مستقرا ومقاما *. والذين اذا انفقوا لم يسرفوا ولم يقتروا وكان بين ذلك قواما .* والذين لايدعون مع الله الها أخر ولا يقتلون النفس التي حرم الله الا بالحق ولا يزنون ومن يفعل ذلك يلق أثاما .* يضاعف له العذاب يوم القيامة ويخلد فيه مهانا *. الا من تاب وآمن وعمل صالحا فأولئك يبدل الله سيئاتهم حسنات وكان الله غفورا رحيما *. ومن تاب وعمل صالحا فأنه يتوب الى الله متابا *. والذين لا يشهدون الزور واذا مرو بالغو مروا كراما *. والذين أذا ذكروا بأيات ربهم لم يخروا عليها صما وعميانا .* والذين يقولون ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين وجعلنا للمتقين أماما *. أولئك يجزون الغرفة بما صبروا ويلقون فيها تحية وسلاما *. خالدين فيها حسنت مستقراومقاما .*))                                                                             سورة الفرقان آيه 63 _  76
الحمد لله \        الله  سبحانه وتعالى الرحمن الرحيم الذي منح عباده الصالحين الرحمه وتفضل عليهم بها وصف عباده المؤمنين في المصحف الشريف في آيات كثيرة وبصفات متعددة وفي هذه الايات الشريفة جاء وصفهم بأعمالهم وصفاتهم مع الاخرين . منهم الذين يمشون على الارض هونا لينا ويسرا وليس المشي هنا بالاقدام وانما سيرهم وخلقهم معا لاخرين من بني البشر وممن خلق لهم ربهم  ما  يشاء فيتعاملون معهم في حياتهم الدنيا . منهم يتعاملون مع الجميع بالحسنى واليسر والهين من الامور ومنحهم الله تعالى القدرة على الصبر فأذا خاطبهم الجاهلون من المشركين او الكفار او حتى عامة الناس من صنفهم ممن هم اقل منهم ايمانا أذا خاطبوهم بلهجة القوة والعنف والبذائه من الكلام وما اليه فأن ردهم عليهم سيكون بأفضل اللفظ وأجمل المعنى وأحسن التعبير فجأء قوله تعالى ((  قالوا سلاما )) . فهم العافون عن الناس أساءتهم اليهم بعيدا عن الخوف منهم . ومقابلة الاساءه بالاحسان  والشده باللين واللطف وجهل الجاهلين بالحلم لهو من فضل الله تعالى وهدايته لنفس المؤمن الثابت الايمان . فهم لا يرجون من عملهم هذا وعفوهم عن الاخرين  الا رضا الله تعالى والشد في عبادته . فاذا جاء الليل تراهم متوجهين في عبادة وصلاة وذكر الله دائما.   ومن صفاتهم انهم يصلون الفرائض ويقومون الليل نافلة طلبا لرضى الله تعالى  عليهم ومحبته في قلوبهم . وفسجدوا  كناية عن الصلاة المفروضة وذكر يبتغون في كل ذلك . انهم يبغون رضا الله تعالى ويدعونه ان يجنبهم عذاب النار في جهنم وان لا يجعلها سكنا لهم ومستقرا لهم ذلك المستقر السيء الذي هم بعيدون عنه بفضل الله ونعمته عليهم . ومن صفات المؤمنين التقتير في الانفاق والصرف بحسب الحاجه فلا يجعلون أيديهم مغلوله الى اعناقهم بخلا وشحا ولا يبسطونها كل البسط فينفضون كل ما لديهم من مال فيبقون معدمين مدينين بل وصفهم الله تعالى بين هذا وذاك تبعا لما لديهم من ثروه ومال وفقر وغنى  وخير الامور اوسطها.               ثم وصفهم بصفات ثلاث لا يقومون بها ولا يتصفون بها فهم لا يشركون بالله  تعالى ولا يقتلون النفس التي حرم الله قتلها الا بالحق وحق قتل النفس هو القصاص النفس بالنفس والخروج على الامام العادل او قل الخروج من الاسلام أي من ارتد عن الاسلام فقد  حل قتله ولا يزنون وهي معصية ثالثه من فعل أي منها عاقبه الله تعالى بالاثم لانه فيحالة اتيانه احدها اصبحمن الاثمين  وضاعف له العذاب يوم القيامة ويبقى في هذا العذاب خالدا مخلدا .                                                          
       اما الذين فعلوا هذه المعاصي من الكفار والقتلة والزناة ثم تركوها وندموا على ما فعلوه وتابوا توبة نصوحا الى الله تعالى ورجعوا الى طريق الحق والصواب فأن الله تعالى يمحو  ذنوبهم بالتوبة والتوبة خلاف نسيان الذنب انما جعل  الذنب اما م عين المرء ليرجع عنه فيستغفر الله تعالى ويتوب اليه وهي ان يتوب عن كل شئ سوى الله تعالى وافضل ماقيل في التوبه هو التوبة  عن كل شي ذمه العلم الى ما مدحه القلم وهذا الوصف يعم الظاهر والباطن لمن كوشف بصريح العلم لانه لا بقاء للجهل مع العلم كما لا بقاء لليل مع النهار وهو يستوجب جميع امور التوبه بالوصف الخاص والعام وهذا العلم يكون على الظاهر والباطن بأخص اوصاف التوبه وأعم اوصافها . ومعناها رجوع العبد عن كل ما يخالف الشرع بالانابة لكل ما يرضى الله تعالى وقيل في تفسيرها انها ترك لتسويف زمان الاويه وهي العودة الى الحق تعالى وقيل فيها ان لاتنسى ذنبك يوما ما دمت حيا فالتوبة اذن الرجوع الى طريق الحق والهدى والابتعاد عن كل عمل منكر كان المرء يعمله  بنفس خالصة وروح طيبة وقلب نظيف غسل بماء الايمان عندها يبدل الله سيئات هذا المرء التائب الى حسنات لان الحسنات يذهبن السيئات والحسنه بعشر امثالها غفرانا من الله لذنوب عباده ورحمة بهم . وهذه التوبه يجب ان تكون توبة ثابتة وخالصة لوجهه تعالى مقرونة بالعمل الصالح والطريق القويم .
ومن صفات المؤمنين أنهم لا يشهدون شهادة الزور تلك الشهادة الباطلة الماحقه التي تمحق شاهدها وتلقيه بأمر العذاب بل يؤدون الشهادة على حقيقتها ولا يقولون الا الحق . واذا سمعوا لغوا او كلاما نابيا فحشاً او قبحا او كلاما غير لائق توقفت السنتهم عن النطق به وانفت نفوسهم ان تلفظ مثله واعرضت عنه ترفعا وتجاوزا مؤثرين العفو والصفح لان من  خلقهم انهم العافون عن الناس . فهم لا يرضون الا بالقول الطيب والكلام السمح واللفظ المختار الحسن لذلك تراهم اذا ذكروا بايات ربهم يتدبرونها ويتفكرون في معناها ظاهرا وباطنا بقلوب يملؤها الايمان وافئدة   واعيه وعيون مفتحة  ترى الاشياءعلى حقيقتها  واذان صاغيه سامعة ما يقال لها فهم لا يخبطون القول خبط عشواء ولا يصدرون حكما الا عن بصيرة واعيه وحكم قاطع ثابت .                                          
         ومن صفات المؤمنين توكيلهم في كل امورهم على الله تعالى والدعاء بصالح الاعمال  ومن هذه الامور دعائهم الله تعالى ان يهب لهم من ازواجهم اولادا صالحين ومن اولادهم احفادا صالحين  وذرية بعضها من بعض تقر بها عيونهم وتفرح بها قلوبهم مجبولين على الطاعة وعبادة الله تعالى مغروسة قلوبهم ونفوسهم بالايمان وتخلقهم بالخلق الحميدة وصفاتهم الكريمة ومن كانت ذريته صالحة سر بهم وفرح بهم في الدنيا وما أجمل ان يرى المؤمن اولاده واحفاده  دائبين على طاعة الله وعبادته مؤدين حقوقه من صوم وصلاة فهم واقفون معه في صف واحد في المسجد على سبيل المثال . واضافة الى هذه الامور الدنيويه فانه ثبات بهم كما جاء في حديث رسول الله عن العمل الذي لاينقطع بعد الموت وجعل الولد الصالح منه فهو له  . فهؤلاء الاولاد هم قرة اعين آبائهم وصدقة جارية لهم من بعدهم . وهم ائمة التقى وهداة الاخرين الى طريق الحق والصلاح .                     

     و هؤلاء الذين صفاتهم ما جاء اعلاه هم الذين وفقهم الله لدخول الجنة وغرفاتها وقصورها ينعمون بها . تلك الجنة التي فيها ما لاعين رأت ولا اذن سمعت ولا خطر على قلب بشر . من الخير والجمال والنعيم الدائم . تحف بهم الملائكة ان سلام عليكم ادخلوها بسلام امنين يحيونهم بتحية الاسلام  و تحية الملائكة لهم وتحيتهم فيما بينهم بالسلام والايمان هذه الجنة ذات النعيم المقيم والاستقرار الثابت الخالد والمقام المحمود جعلها الله تعالى لهؤلاء المؤمنين الذين يمشون على الارض هونا ... فهم اصحاب الجنة .                                                                  
        فالح الحجية الكيلاني
موقع \ اسلام سيفلايزيشن

******************************  **

----------

